#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Which are your favorite old Tamil songs?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

There are so many awesome old songs in Tamil cinema with amazing composition, great vocals and wonderful visuals.
Can you guys list down your favourite old Tamil Songs?

----------


## kanak

> Hello Friends,
> 
> There are so many awesome old songs in Tamil cinema with amazing composition, great vocals and wonderful visuals.
> Can you guys list down your favourite old Tamil Songs?


Yes 
My favourites are 90's songs and Eilayaraja composing song I loved it.
My most favourite songs collection is 90's song. you know that my most favourite song is ithu nee irukkum nenjam ade kanmani ,Its a beautiful Song.

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes 
> My favourites are 90's songs and Eilayaraja composing song I loved it.
> My most favourite songs collection is 90's song. you know that my most favourite song is ithu nee irukkum nenjam ade kanmani ,Its a beautiful Song.


Hi Kanak,
I also love 90's songs especially ARR songs.




> ithu nee irukkum nenjam ade kanmani


I never heard this song, I will listen to the song and give my feedback  :Smile:

----------


## Assassin

> Hello Friends,
> 
> There are so many awesome old songs in Tamil cinema with amazing composition, great vocals and wonderful visuals.
> Can you guys list down your favourite old Tamil Songs?


Hits of ARR's early songs and Illyarajas' Songs are always best to listen in night. The compositions are still make me mesmerizing!

----------


## Bhavya

> Hits of ARR's early songs and Illyarajas' Songs are always best to listen in night. The compositions are still make me mesmerizing!


I also love ARR's old songs, they are very soothing to listen, as you said they are best to listen in the night time.

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes 
> My favourites are 90's songs and Eilayaraja composing song I loved it.
> My most favourite songs collection is 90's song. you know that my most favourite song is ithu nee irukkum nenjam ade kanmani ,Its a beautiful Song.


I listened to this song yesterday, It's a nice song with good lyrics  :Smile:

----------

